# Holland Lop Showmanship



## StitchLover (Apr 18, 2012)

Next month I will be showing a rabbit for the very first time. I'm entering him in breed and showmanship. I don't know much about the latter. Does anyone have a website or advice? All help is appreciated.


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 18, 2012)

Would really like some help with this. I'm super nervous.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 19, 2012)

I read a recent article over showmanship and it was crazy. In youth contests it says the youth must present their rabbit and pose it with a side, front, and back view i believe with proper posing. They then have to flip the rabbit over and feel for the numerous DQ's that judges look for. In the article it said the kid also has to explain what they like and don't like about the rabbit as in strengths and weaknesses. 

I have never personally done this but heres a tip article
http://www.rabbitweb.net/showmanship.asp


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks so much! I've done chickens before and it was horrible. They asked me questions that I didn't have the answers to. Needless to say, I didn't place.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 19, 2012)

Many counties have their own showmanship standards, so I'd check with your 4-H advisor for rules for your county. Many are now using the ARBA showmanship guidelines: http://arba.net/PDFs/Showmanship.pdf You'll also want to be familiar with information specific to your breed.


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 19, 2012)

What's 4-H?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 19, 2012)

I know you are really interested in Holland Lops. Here's a club you can look into. It's really good to look into the clubs with others who love the breed you are showing/breeding/pets, etc. 

Hope this helps.

http://www.hlrsc.com/

K


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## wendymac (Apr 19, 2012)

Go to Youtube and search for "Rabbit Showmanship" There are quite a few really good videos of youth demonstrating how to do showmanship. It is VERY involved, for sure! They can ask you questions about rabbit health issues, breed specific questions, etc. It looks like fun...I wish they had it for adults.LOL


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol thanks. They have parent showmanship.


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in FFA and have been hearing only about 4-H showmanship. Are they the same or different?


----------



## wendymac (Apr 27, 2012)

Showmanship is the same...just that 4-H is only until you're 18 and FFA, I believe, until you're 20?


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 27, 2012)

FFA is only until you graduate unless you become an advisor. But I think you have to be a teacher for that.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 27, 2012)

Showing animals in FFA is until you graduate. From there there is collegiate FFA but it has more to do with helping younger kids and people usually become teachers to become an advisor. I almost want to say 4H is still until you graduate or until before your 19th birthday


----------



## wendymac (Apr 27, 2012)

4-H is definitely 18 years old, as of January 1st of that show year. As far as FFA, I know there are 19 and 20 year olds that show at the county fair, in FFA.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL like I said as long as they are still in high school. As far as how long that is is dependent upon the student

thank you wendy for clarifying 4H


----------



## wendymac (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, the FFA kids I'm talking about are in college. Some have been in college for 2 years, and still show against the 4-H kids.


----------



## wendymac (Apr 29, 2012)

I just got it confirmed: 4-H is 18 as of January 1st of that year. FFA is 21.


----------

